# Toro Power Clear 210 E - How to fix Discharge Chute Problem?



## yvonne_yf (9 d ago)

The machine model is 38593. Yesterday, I took off chute and fron colver to replace the primer problem. After I reinstalled cover and the chute, I could turn the discharge chute at all. 

When I read the snowblower manual today, it stated that the chute should facing the front before removing it. I didn't do it that way. That might be the root cause of the problem. But, I still don't know how to fix the mistake I made. Any help and suggestions will be greately appreciated.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a 38587 (a 210 R) which is the the "recoil starter-only" version of yours.

Recently, I had to take the chute and front cover off to clean out a mouse nest. I didn't encounter your issue, but the only thing I could suggest here is to take the chute and front cover off and make sure nothing is binding. Here's the parts diagram for the chute pieces:










As I recall, I only had to remove the chute, the chute handle, and the the chute seal (#25 in the diagram above), in order to take the top cover off. Did you remove #16, 17, or 18 during this process?


----------



## yvonne_yf (9 d ago)

db130 said:


> I have a 38587 (a 210 R) which is the the "recoil starter-only" version of yours.
> 
> Recently, I had to take the chute and front cover off to clean out a mouse nest. I didn't encounter your issue, but the only thing I could suggest here is to take the chute and front cover off and make sure nothing is binding. Here's the parts diagram for the chute pieces:
> 
> ...





db130 said:


> I have a 38587 (a 210 R) which is the the "recoil starter-only" version of yours.
> 
> Recently, I had to take the chute and front cover off to clean out a mouse nest. I didn't encounter your issue, but the only thing I could suggest here is to take the chute and front cover off and make sure nothing is binding. Here's the parts diagram for the chute pieces:
> 
> ...


Before removing chute, it was pointing to the right. The chute parts removed are 25 & 18 (see removed parts in attached photo: toro_SB_chute_parts.jpg). The #18 on my machine is a bit different than the one on this diagram. It has 4 screws similar to the one (4x3 with #16). I had to use socket wrench to remove them. After removing 25 & 18 (see attached phto: toro_SB_chute_removed.jpg), I was able to uninstall cover. Then, whats left were shown in last attached photo (toro_SB_cover_removed.jpg). At that stage, I did repair to primer, then reinstall covery the chute. Then, I relized the problem of chute not moving.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

the only other thing i could think of would be to dive further into disassembly as if you were replacing the chute ring (#17 in the diagram)

you can follow this video here even if it's not the exact same model






once you remove that spring and top cover (#15 and #18), you should be able to get to the ring, and maybe see what's causing the bind.


----------



## yvonne_yf (9 d ago)

db130 said:


> the only other thing i could think of would be to dive further into disassembly as if you were replacing the chute ring (#17 in the diagram)
> 
> you can follow this video here even if it's not the exact same model
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. I will watch the video carefully, try your suggestions, and then post back the results.


----------



## yvonne_yf (9 d ago)

Thanks for the quick reply. I will watch the video carefully, try your suggestions, and then post back the results.


----------



## yvonne_yf (9 d ago)

It is warmer today and I got chance to work on the problem. First, I took on end of the small spring (#15) from #16, so that the ring (#17) could be turned easily. There is a small slot on the right side of chute ring (#17). I saw an opening also on the right side the Chute ring support plate (#16). I turned chute ring slot pointing to that opening of the support plate and attach the spring back. (see attached photo). Since I was not sure whether it would work, I tryed only to install all parts of the discharge chute. I was lucky that the chute could move after the change. So, I removed the chute, and putting all parts back in correct order. Now, everthing is working fine now.

I really appreciate the help and suggestions privided by "db 130". Thank you!.


----------

